# Good Modern Arnis in Western Washington?



## SwedishChef (Mar 29, 2009)

My brother recently has become interested in Filipino MA and asked me what I thought about them.  I told him I liked them, particularly Modern Arnis.  I'm looking for a school/schools he might look at in our area. He lives in Covington, south of Seattle.  I think Hufana had a good recommendation here somewhere.  There's an affiliate school in Bellevue and maybe Issaquah.  The website lists one instructor in Issaquah.  I couldn't tell if it was saying there's a school there or he lives there.  That would probably be the closest to my brother.  Does anyone know about this particular school?  

Thanks, Jon


----------



## Brian King (Mar 29, 2009)

Link?

Regards
Brian King


----------



## SwedishChef (Mar 29, 2009)

http://arnisador.com/

Here ya go.

Now that I look at it again it says traditional arnis, not modern... not sure what the difference is though.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2009)

Mr. Hufana is an _excellent_ choice! I've met him at camps. Great teacher, great martial artist, great guy.


----------



## SwedishChef (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks.  That's good to know.  Being in between styles, if this worked out for him I might give it a shot as well.  It might freak me out to step away from Chinese styles but it would be fun to train with my brother.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2009)

The FMAs have a smooth, fluid movement that a CMAer will likely find appealing, and they work well with other arts anyway.


----------



## SwedishChef (Mar 31, 2009)

I've noticed that.  The empty hand stuff almost has a southern praying mantis meets wing chun quality-which appeals to me.  Plus its impossible to find a negaive opinion of Guro Hufana.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2009)

Wing Chun meshes extremely well with the FMAs! I've done both and know others who have also and it's a quite common opinion.


----------



## Steve (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm down here in Covington, too.  There was a guy who taught both TKD and Arnis in the Kent/Covington area, but it's been 3 years since I've talked to him.  I can't remember his name and don't even know if he's still around. (real helpful, I know!)

I did find this http://www.seattlemodernarnis.org/


----------



## chris arena (Apr 2, 2009)

Check out Datu Kelly S. Worden. www.kellyworden.com

His home gym is in Tacoma and we have some great seminars on a regular basis. Strong emphasis on Modern Arnis and Pre JKD modified wing chun.  Datu Kelly was the Professor's highest ranking American Student.

ps.  Check his website. We have a great Sibat staff and cane seminar coming up on April 11th. Great way to stop by and meet the tribe.

Chris A


----------



## SwedishChef (Apr 2, 2009)

Tacoma is a little far afield for me but I wouldn't rule out seminars in the future.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great instructor, Master Hufana has been instructing in modern arnis for many, many years in the Seattle area.  You can't go wrong with choosing his studio.


----------

